# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  Snacks y aceite de castaña (nuez de brasil)

## efecabrera

Estimado Señores: 
Mi nombre es Fernando Cabrera y estoy en busca de proveedores y servicios para la elaboración de una línea de derivados de la Castaña Amazónica (Nuez de Brasil): 
Aceite de Castaña Extra Virgen Prensado al frío en botellas de vidrio de 250 mL.
Snack de Castaña en bolsas de polipropileno de 100g. 
Para lo cuál necesito los siguientes servicios: 
1. Venta de botella de vidrio tipo "ACEITE 250 VERDE ICH CUAD. (TP-31.5 C/l)
2. Tapa C/INSERTO 31.5 NACIONAL
3. Servicio de Envasado y Encapsulado
4. Impresión de Etiquetas full color
5. Impresión de Bolsas de Polipropileno de 100g de capacidad con triple costura (20 ancho * 14 alto * 2 profundidad) full color
6. Servicio de Envasado de Snack 
Por lo que solicito cotizaciones al respecto, o de ser el caso me gustaría conversar personalmente con los proovedores interesados. 
por favor contáctense al correo: efecabrera@iclaro.com.pe 
y bueno, si alguien hace prensado al frío también contactenme, graciasTemas similares: En Busca de ACEITE para SNACKS Venta de CASTAÑA  o Nuez de Brasil Primera CALIDAD  2012 Busco envase y empaque para Snacks Busco proveedor confiable de almendra de Sacha Inchi para empresa procesadora de Snacks.

----------

